# CR Precious Mini's ( Chapin Ranch)



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

Mathiot's Paradise AJ Twila X Mathiot's Paradise CK Geronimo 

Twila kidded today 1:45 pm 3/14/2013 with a BLk /Red/white doeling :kidred:and a Blk /White Buckling :kidblue:

Pics are less than an hour old will update better ones later 

Buckling will be for sale :kidblue:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Cute i love the dark buckskin coloring on the doe.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

thank you loggyacreslivestock.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Tiff shes blk/red/white


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Very cute kids, congrats!


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

thank you StarMFarm


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful Buckskin doeling ... I love the real dark buckskins like that ... way better than the lighter tans  

Black and Whites always look so elegant ... more black the better!!

What cuties


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank yo Allison we are proud of them for our first kids out of our FF and our young buck , he throws pretty neat kids


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

Updated pics on D2 buckling finally


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

The little buckling is a chocolate and white. He will turn more chocolate and what as the weeks go by


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

i'll need to get better pics of him when the weather gets sunny again


----------

